# Snake skin



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2015)

a friend just killed a rattlesnake and wants me to make a pen. Im going to cast the skin. Is there anything special I need to do to it or just let it dry.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ask Seamus Rooney...He is the expert. He posts on IAP and some of the FB pen turning groups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2015)

@shadetree_1

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> a friend just killed a rattlesnake and wants me to make a pen. Im going to cast the skin. Is there anything special I need to do to it or just let it dry.


Tandy Leather has a tanning kit for tanning snake skin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 11, 2015)

Tony 

Once you tan it make sure to lightly scrub the scales. This will loosen the dry scales that will trap air. After that ca to the tubes and then coat the outside with med ca. Let that off gas for a few days then your ready to cast. 

Hope that helps 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 11, 2015)

IAP Library.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 11, 2015)

skin it out, remove all the flesh and membrane from the interior side of the skin, put it in a jar with 50/50 glycerin and alcohol for a couple days, stir/agitate it numerous times. remove and wipe it dry and follow David Seaba's advice above

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

